# which Herm Sprenger??



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm kinda driving myself nuts about this, which is actually par for the course for me. 

Would like some suggestions on which Herm Sprenger prong collar. 

I currently have a martingale style, just without a quick release. So I like this one:

quick release 

But then I see this and I like it too.. and it makes me wonder how important is the martingale style... this one offers a bit of slack for a correction..

snap collar 

your thoughts are greatly appreciated, and/or suggestions for other styles are equally welcome.


----------



## DarkestUnicorn (Sep 6, 2010)

I personally would not use anything with a snap lock on it, there to unreliable, i prefer a buckle collar to the snap lock ones but thats just personal preference. In sure there is people out there who love them 

From the picture it also looks like it wouldn't be as effective at correcting the dog, but i have not used one so i can not actually say.

The Quick release is good I have used one and its no different to a normal prong collar, just has the D clip there(which i never used), may as well stick with what you like.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Personally I wouldn't use either one of those.

I don't like buckle because they can so easily break or come open. They break, you are out the whole collar and have to but a new one.

Same with the snap. I have had numerous snaps of that type break over the years. And if it does, you have to buy a new collar.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I like the second one you have posted. I have one like it but with no "live" ring and it works great. The problem with the first one is it slides down the dogs neck when there is no leash pressure. I would recommend not getting one with a "live" ring.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Andy-jr. said:


> I like the second one you have posted. I have one like it but with no "live" ring and it works great. The problem with the first one is it slides down the dogs neck when there is no leash pressure. I would recommend not getting one with a "live" ring.


If it slides down the dogs neck with no leash pressure, it is too loose and needs to have a link or 2 removed.

They should sit "high and tight" right behind the dogs ears with no leash pressure.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Not too sure this will help but I just recd my new Herm Sprenger neck tech collar in the mail. It is not the martingale style, I have them and I wanted to try something a bit different. It works just like the martingale but it doesn't constrict but believe me it works the same. The "teeth" on the new neck tech are smaller but are very effective and it doesn't look as barbaric......now you can take the dog into Pet Smart or wherever and not get razzed by a liberal or have them tell you what a horrible owner you are for putting that aweful thing on your dog..........while their dog is usually 27 feet in front of them on an expandable and mine is in a heel right beside me! Ughhhh ok I went off there for a bit but try the new neck tech, you will love everything but the price, I paid $58.00 but my dog is worth millions to me! Good luck, Jeff


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Get the plain Jane pinch collar. 

Also, make sure to get a leather tab just in case the pinch pops off, or worse, breaks like mine did. A tab connected to a flat leather buckle collar is a good fail safe.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...d/143806-herm-sprenger-broke.html#post1921272


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Denali Girl said:


> .....now you can take the dog into Pet Smart or wherever and not get razzed by a liberal...


Why would a liberal care what kind of collar you use on your dog? :thinking:


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> If it slides down the dogs neck with no leash pressure, it is too loose and needs to have a link or 2 removed.
> 
> They should sit "high and tight" right behind the dogs ears with no leash pressure.


I agree.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Haven't used either of those. Personally, I would just go with a "Plain Jane" prong collar. Please don't buy a large! I use a small on all of my GSDs when needed for training. If you want something bigger, Medium is fine.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

the reason I'm looking at either of those is because the plain prongs are difficult for me to get on her... the snap collar really would be the easiest and I would also have an additional connector to her buckle collar as backup in the event the prong gave way.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

does your dog need a prong collar???



StellaSquash said:


> I'm kinda driving myself nuts about this, which is actually par for the course for me.
> 
> Would like some suggestions on which Herm Sprenger prong collar.
> 
> ...


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> does your dog need a prong collar???


um... yes???


ETA: don't turn this into a "prongs are bad" thread. I've seen the amazing difference this collar makes. I just need to purchase a new one to replace the one I have. Not interested in any opinions to the contrary.


----------

